# hybrid snakes



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

hi after doing alot of research i am thinking of attepmting to breed my normal cornsnake to an albino bull snake i wondered what you guys thought of this and if you have any advice with such breedings
i have seen many pictures of hybrids and so thought it would be an interesting project: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Interesting project idea.

Be aware that, at least in the area I come from, bull snakes do eat other snakes - don't leave them alone together. 
Also, from what I understand, you may encounter reduced fertility.

You're not likely to get any albino animals in the first generation, and if the bullsnake/cornsnake crosses aren't fertile you won't be able to recover the albinism in the second generation.


----------



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks for the reply yeah i know wasnt gonna leave them alone so thats not a prob and not fussed on the albino offspring i was only thinking of using the albino bull as she is a similar size to the corn my other bull is nearly twice the size so would have been quite concerned but ive had them out together (corn and albino bull) and they seemed fine even curled up together so im leaning towards giving it a go


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

never thought it possible... could be interested..

ever been done b4 ??

-------------------
would you not ahve to induce mating in the bulls then put in a female corn ?? or induce mating in corn and put in with female bull... similar to making jungle corns.. cornxking ??

peace

James


----------



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

yes it has been done before theres a pic on this forum of a gopher x corn
Gopher x Corn Hybrid - CornSnakes.com Forums


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

topmarx said:


> yes it has been done before theres a pic on this forum of a gopher x corn
> Gopher x Corn Hybrid - CornSnakes.com Forums


 
my god that is the most ugly snake i have ewvery seen...

and yet.. so appealing 

peace

JAmes


----------



## topmarx (Nov 3, 2007)

i thought it was stunning mate and the fact that it keeps the same scales as the bulls is great


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

personally dont agree with it at all. they wouldnt breed naturally, and shouldnt breed as they are from differant families.

why not stick to species?

dont agree with any hybrids, even most locale crosses, and a fair few people on here feel the same!


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

cuz its really interesting! i have heard of a anaconda x BCC which really interests me! a common boa morph with a green or yellow anaconda would be really weird!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Bazza who used to post on this forum used to have a Gopher/Corn cross, it was a lovely looking snake


----------



## Redband (Feb 29, 2008)

Interesting picture, looks like the kind of colour/pattern that might have to 'grow' on a person (well, me at least).

I see nothing wrong with creating hybrids. A number of wild species of various animals and plants do interbreed, often within the same genus. If the cross knowingly leads to deformed or impaired body parts/functions then one should seriously consider the welfare implications of such a pairing. It would appear that in this case and the numerous other known pet snake species crosses such affects are either very rare/non-existent or as yet undocumented.


----------

